# Earliest you can wean



## ClintDowns (Mar 29, 2012)

What is the absolute earliest that you can wean Californian rabbits.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 29, 2012)

One lady here does it at 2wks but I think that is too young. I won't do it before 4wks.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 29, 2012)

ClintDowns said:
			
		

> What is the absolute earliest that you can wean Californian rabbits.


Why would you want to wean sooner ?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 30, 2012)

so far my rabbits seem to wean at about 4wks. i seperate them from mom at 5wks. 

why would you want to wean any earlier? :/ to me i think it would be rather counter productive. for growing young nothin is better then moms milk. 
also they dont open their eyes until almost 2wks anyhow. at 2wks they are just hoppin out of the nest and beginning to try nibbles of solids.


----------



## ClintDowns (Mar 30, 2012)

Why are you all so quick to point fingers. I just asked a simple question as to how early.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Mar 31, 2012)

I would be very surprised if kits could be weaned at two weeks and still make it.  They don't start to eat solid food until 2.5.

Most commercial breeders breed the doe back at two weeks and wean the kits at four.  Show/hobby breeders usually wait until 5-6 weeks to wean the kits.


----------

